
Why Aren't Donald Trump's Epic Conflicts of Interest Illegal? - 0xmohit
http://fortune.com/2016/11/15/donald-trump-conflicts-interest-ethics/
======
flukus
Because the guys before him didn't make it illegal. And the ones before that.
And the ones before that.

------
agentmulder
They are proposing solutions to a problem that hasn't come to pass. Asking if
there is anything the public can do to protect themselves presumes a biased
outcome. Its not even hinted in the article that he could handle this without
self interest (a possible outcome).

------
scott_g
The bias in this article is oozing out. I would much prefer less biased
articles and click-baity links on HN filled with hyperbole.

"President Reagan, both Bushes, Clinton, and Obama, all used “blind trusts” to
manage assets, he says. Painter is now a professor at the University of
Minnesota Law School."

This is exactly what Trump is doing. He has setup his companies in a blind
trust and his family is taking over the business. I'm not sure what else you
want him to do.

~~~
ablerman
Having his family take over the business isn't a blind trust.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_trust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_trust)

~~~
scott_g
Just because his family is managing it (IE: employees) doesn't mean they own
the assets. The blind trust is most likely with people unrelated to him or the
family.

EDIT: HN is an insult to my intelligence.

~~~
coldtea
> _Just because his family is managing it (IE: employees) doesn 't mean they
> own the assets_

Blind trust is not about whether you own the assets or not, it's about NOT
knowing what the assets are (hence "blind").

He and his family know what the assets are, which is what brings all the
potential conflicts of interest.

> _HN is an insult to my intelligence._

Not judging from the above comment.

